# My dogs micro chip has moved!



## hzrizen (Mar 2, 2009)

My young chi chansu had a mircro chip placed in 2005 that is now resting on his left side. what should I do about this if anything? How can I make sure that someone will know to scan there for it ?(I dont really like to put a coller in the dog in case they were to get out and get stuck somewhere because of it)... please advise...any advice comments or personal experiences are welcome!
Thanks


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

From experience the scanner tend to check a good proportion of the body to check for a reading. Why/how it has moved is something I would be discussing with my vet TBH.

Also, please remember that it is law (in the UK at least) for your dog to wear a tag with a few basic details EVEN if your dog is chipped. I think as long as the collar is well fitted the pros outway the potential cons.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

You can get dog collars like the cat ones which have a safety clasp...

In most areas of the UK you are required (poss by law) to ensure your dog has a tag on containing, Dog's name, your number and vets number or possibly your post code,...not sure about 3rd one...

I would ring the vet just to be sure, 

xxxxx


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

we get alot at my workplace,one dog`s microchip moved into it`s armpit!!
when we get new dogs in they are scanned from armpit to armpit and down their back


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Even if your dog is microchipped, they must by law wear a collar and tag. 
If he is a small breed you can get a cat collar which has a safety snap buckle that have 'I am Microchipped' on them. 
My sisters dog Ruby's microchip moved, she is a smooth haired JRT, so you can see it under her skin on her shoulder.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

We once found a westie and took it to the vets to be scanned, they scanned all over his body and his chip was at the base of his tail in his back 

They won't just try the back of the neck and give up because it is very common for chips to migrate to another part of the body


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi, My Yorkie Holly is 14 months old and she was microchipped at 10 weeks, hers has moved down from her shoulder to just behind her front leg. Yes you are required by law even if chipped to wear a disc with some details on. I think its normal in most dogs that the chip will move from its original position and vets know this, so they will scan them all over if looking for a chip.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Dog tags by law to have your name ( not dogs ) and address. They can't insist on a phone number as not eveyone has a phone. But of course it would be helpful.


----------



## goldendance (Jan 23, 2009)

i had both of my girls microchipped at the same time by the same person, willows chip has travelled to the top of her leg, i took her back to where it was done and they made no big deal of it, she is now tagged at all times,it sayes im mircochipped please scan me, i thought it was a grass seed and took her to my vet to get it removed, what a fool i looked, he he , yep im blonde too??


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It's worth getting your microchip checked whenever you go to the vet. They can fail, my dog is on her second chip.


----------



## hzrizen (Mar 2, 2009)

I actually live in the us;-)
I have tags for the dogs but they are on the harnesses that I use when we go out, i dont put them on a collar for the dog to wear all of the time.
Thanks for all of the great advice:thumbup:. I have the vet comming over on wensday so i will have them to check it out for me.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I think the vets should know where abouts to scan, and the scanner should be able to pick it up still - i'm sure it's nothing to worry about xx


----------



## hzrizen (Mar 2, 2009)

update>>>>
The vet came over today and says the chip is in place...(made sure that he was scanned for placement) but that he had a benign cyst... I am unsure how she knew by looking at it but thats what she said!
Thanks to all


----------

